# Schleife wird nicht ausgeführt!!!



## edsie2011 (19. Jan 2012)

Hallo ich habe eine Schleife bei mir eingebaut aber die wird einfach übersprungen


```
public static void main(String[] args){ 
         
    	 String User = "Edu";
    	 String Passwort ="123Ed";
    	 String sUserName = "";

    		 
    		String Id = "0";
    		 
    		 try {
    		     String PathUsers = "F:\\twitter\\user.txt";
    		     File lg = new File ( PathUsers );
    		     BufferedReader abc = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(lg));
    		     List<String> benutzer = new ArrayList<String>();
    		     String newLine = abc.readLine();
    		     while (newLine != null) {
    		          benutzer.add(newLine);
    		          newLine = abc.readLine();
    		         
    		          
    		          
    		          
    		          
    		     }
    		     
    		     String[] benutzerArr = benutzer.toArray(new String[0]);
    		     int ic;
    		     for(ic=0; ic < 3; ic++){
    		    	 String[] sUserDaten = benutzerArr[ic].split(";");
    		    	 
    		    	 
    		    	 sUserName = User;
    		    	 
    		    	 if(User == sUserDaten[1]){
    		    		 
    		    		 Id = sUserDaten[0];
    		    		 sUserName = "hallo";
    		    		 
    		    	 }
    		    	 
    		    	 
    		    if (User == sUserDaten[1] && Passwort == sUserDaten[2]){ //Diese Schleife wird übersprungen
    		    		 
    		    		 Id= sUserDaten[0];
    		    	 }
    		    	 
    		     }
    		     
    		     
    		     System.out.println(Id); //hier wird die 0 ausgegeben anstat der Id
    		} catch (IOException ex) {
    		     ex.printStackTrace();
    		}
    		
    		}
 }
```


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jan 2012)

Nein, die Schleife wird nicht übersprungen. Es tritt nur keine deiner Bedingungen ein.

Tipp: Strings vergleicht man mit equals.


----------



## jgh (19. Jan 2012)

if-schleife.de

 [JAVA=42]if (User.equals(sUserDaten[1] )&& Passwort.equals(sUserDaten[2])){[/code]

[edit]





EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Nein, die Schleife wird nicht übersprungen. Es tritt nur keine deiner Bedingungen ein.
> 
> ...



das hätte ich von dir nicht erwartet [/edit]


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jan 2012)

Mit Schleife meine ich die for Schleife, und ich gehe davon aus, dass auch der TO diese Schleife meint


----------



## jgh (19. Jan 2012)

[JAVA=42]     if (User == sUserDaten[1] && Passwort == sUserDaten[2]){ //Diese Schleife wird übersprungen[/code]

mmmh...ich meine, da gibt es keine Interpretationsmöglichkeiten, oder???


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jan 2012)

Oh, soweit hatte ich gar nicht gelesen 
Ja, das ist natürlich keine Schleife.


----------



## edsie2011 (19. Jan 2012)

Sry natürlich if abfrage:lol::lol::lol::lol:. Danke aber löst mein Problem nicht.


----------



## Gast2 (19. Jan 2012)

Doch:


			
				EikeB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Tipp: Strings vergleicht man mit equals.


----------



## jgh (19. Jan 2012)

oder auch mit Code guckste hier


----------

